# My first Mamiya RB67 Photos



## Buckster

Eager to test aperture, shutter and all the rest, get familiar with it's workings, and ensure no light leaks, I ran my first roll of film through the Mamiya RB67 that I recently picked up on the bay over the past couple of days, and developed them in the bathroom a little while ago.  Tmax 400 film, a 90mm lens, and mirror lockup employed on these.

The first frame on the roll was made in response to a friend of mine when he saw a shot of my Mamiya C330 taken with my Canon 40D.  He said, "I'd rather see a shot of the Canon 40D taken with the film camera!"  I've still got to shoot the Canon with the C330, but it came to mind when I took a look around for the first thing to point the RB67 at:






1 sec @ f/32

This was handy too, so what the heck:





1 sec @ f/16

Then Sam got within target range:





1/15 @ f/5.6

And so did Greg:





1/30 @ f/8, underexposed by 1 stop to see how that would turn out

And Jessica:





1/30 @ f/8

And the cat:





1/60 @ f/16

It appears to be hitting on all cylinders here.  :thumbup:  Now I'll have to try to get creative with it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## txphotog

Wonderful shots and congrats on the new toy! It looks like you're going to have a lot of fun with this. Keep us updated on the new photos you take.


----------



## terri

Great job.    But I'm afraid for you.    :meh:     Suddenly, there aren't going to be enough hours in the day!   



Really nice exposures, and lovely tonality here.    Hard to beat that Tmax 400 for a quick "lock & load", ain't it?    :thumbup:     Always comes through.

Congrats on your success with the new baby!


----------



## Buckster

terri said:


> Great job.    But I'm afraid for you.    :meh:     Suddenly, there aren't going to be enough hours in the day!
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice exposures, and lovely tonality here.    Hard to beat that Tmax 400 for a quick "lock & load", ain't it?    :thumbup:     Always comes through.
> 
> Congrats on your success with the new baby!


Thank you kindly!

Yeah, this Tmax is great stuff.  Very capable and forgiving, with terrific tones and detail.  I'm really loving it.  And the camera is just plain fun to use!


----------



## apertureman

Great shots! I bet we're only getting bits of the resolution you're getting on those!

What do you use for a scanner?


----------



## Buckster

apertureman said:


> Great shots! I bet we're only getting bits of the resolution you're getting on those!
> 
> What do you use for a scanner?


Thank you kindly.

Yeah, there's a LOT of fine resolution/detail on this end.  Blowing these things up into huge prints would be no problem at all, which is one of the capabilities I want to explore with this, after I get my C-41 processing down.

I'm scanning with a Canon 8800f.


----------

